# Poppy being spayed tomorrow



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Poppy is all booked in for keyhole spay tomorrow. Feeling guilty already!

I am hoping she isn't coming into season as she s licking a lot and humping our legs!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Jane.

Don't worry, the vet should check for signs of a season before operating. It would be fairly early if she was coming into season and if it is any consolation daisy seemed to be licking for a long time leading up to her season at 8 months.

I hope it all goes ok and do let us know how she gets on.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Sometimes wish we humans did not have to worry about what tomorrow may bring, Oh to live in the moment life would be so much easier! Good luck for tomorrow will be over before you know it.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Good luck Poppy, hope all goes well.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Jane, 
Just a note of reassurance, 
I was in ur shoes last night and had a very sleepless night, 
I dropped Tilly of a 10 and she was able to be picked up at 1.30. 
Poppy will be groggy for the rest of the day. Prob sleep most of it, 
Have just put Tilly to bed. She's sore as she's slow to Sit and lie down but vet said she should be back to normal tomorrow hopefully, 
Best of luck poppy xxx 


Jeanie x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Jane ... hope you are ok ... please keep us updated on Poppy's spay xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck Poppy .
She will be fine they seem to bounce back after keyhole almost straight away .


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Good luck Poppy, let us know how it goes.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

All welnt well!! No complications. They vet wants her overnight as this is their standard practice. She has toileted and had some dinner. I left her her teddy so hoping she sleeps tonight and then I can pick her up tomorrow!! I have my baby bodysuits all ready!

Hope Tilly still well??


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Brilliant glad all went well. Tilly is back to her usual self, just a bit cautious when she's jumping. Other than that u wouldn't even know she had a opp. 
U must be so excited picking poppy up tomorrow. Good luck x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So glad Poppy and Tilly'd operations went well. Delighted to hear you did keyhole surgery. 

I think Millie must have been one of the last dogs on her to have the traditional method, so wish I'ld found out about keyhole first.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So glad Poppy and Tilly'd operations went well. Delighted to hear you did keyhole surgery. 

I think Millie must have been one of the last dogs on her to have the traditional method, so wish I'ld found out about keyhole first.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Please all went well with Poppy's op and I bet she'll be mega excited to see you today when you go pick her up. You'll have to try and take some photos of her in her babysuit to show us 

Clare and Bertie


----------

